# Firefox 2.0.0.2 zeigt Umlaute nicht immer an



## Thorsten (9. Mai 2007)

Tach,

ab und zu zeigt der Firefox 2.0.0.2 die Umlaute nicht an. Dafür gibt's ein "?". Unter Ansicht --> Zeichenkodierung ist öfter Unicode (UTF-8) aktiviert. Setze es dann auf Westlich (ISO-8859-1) und dann werden wieder alle Umlaute angezeigt.
Weiß jemand Rat?
Danke!

Thorsten


----------



## Gumbo (10. Mai 2007)

Dann bist du sicherlich auf Webseiten gestoßen, bei denen die Zeichenkodierung nicht korrekt angegeben wird. Denn da bei dir vermutlich UTF-8 als Standard-Zeichenkodierung eingestellt ist und die Webseite keine oder nur falsche Informationen liefert, der Inhalt aber nicht UTF-8-kodiert ist, wird der Inhalt falsch interpretiert.

Da die Webautoren ihre Hausaufgaben nicht gemacht haben, ist in dieser ISO-8859-1-dominierten Welt leider kein Platz für eine andere Standard-Zeichenkodierung.


----------

